# у власти vs. во власти



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> «Русский человек никогда прежде не видал еврея у власти» [И.М. Бикерман. Россия и русское еврейство // РиЕ, с. 22.] А теперь – увидал на каждом шагу. И во власти – жестокой и неограниченной.


We see here у власти (in power) and во власти. Is it right to suppose that  у власти must always be unqualified by an adjective, and as soon as you add an adjective, it is better to use в(о)? "Exercising a cruel and unlimited power"?


----------



## Awwal12

Frankly, both expressions cannot normally attach adjectives (because their sole point is that someone is in power, in the circles of power or empovered to do sth (во власти + INF)).

Solzhenitsyn's construction looks already stretched a bit to me. Please note that he didn't attach the adjectives directly, but essentially to the second instance of "власти" (after the dash) which he then elliptically deleted, making such phrasing more acceptable.


----------



## nizzebro

Speaking of these prepositional phrases in general, there is an interesting issue that probably is the cause of the variation (not specifically in this text but in general).
The paradox is that the person who is "у власти" or "при власти", is actually itself "власть" - as the term in Russian can be personalized as "authorities". On the other hand, the impersonal projection of it is close to "control". The formulae of "in +  control" is not so definite, and in Russian it also falls into the scope of "under control": there are collocations like "(быть) во власти денег" that reveal this uncertainty (and that used by S. is also to some degree associating to me with that "overwhelmed by the power of..." - but only of the power itself). Another option, "у власти" is free of such connotation, but this specific preposition with its peripheral sense brings another side effect - an association that the power is temporary.


----------



## Rosett

As explained in the dictionary:
во власти
I (чего), тж. под властью (чего) in the power of smth.; in the grip of smth.; in complete subjection to smth.; ruled (swayed) by smth.; wholly immersed in smth.
Тревожное ожидание. Я во власти судовой дисциплины... Ни одной мысли. Весь - слух и напряжение. (А. Новиков-Прибой, Подводники) — The suspence is nerve-racking. Ship discipline holds me in complete subjection. I have no soul or will of my own. I am all ears and tensed nerves.
Вся его жизнь переключилась на создание книги. Он забыл обо всём, находясь во власти образов. (Н. Островский, Как закалялась сталь) — His whole life was now geared to the writing of his book. He worked oblivious to his surrounding, wholly immersed in the world of images.

II (чьей, кого) in the power of smb.; in smb.'s power; in smb.'s hands; at the mercy of smb.
- Друзьями мы не будем, вы это сами знаете. А будем ли мы счастливейшими или несчастнейшими из людей - это в вашей власти. (Л. Толстой, Анна Каренина) — 'Friends we shall never be, you know that yourself. Whether we shall be the happiest or the wretchedest of people - that's in your hands.'
"Так вот, мне кажется, что всё то, что осталось нам во времени, зависит теперь только от нас, и в нашей с тобой власти сделать этот остаток значительней всего предыдущего". (В. Белов, Всё впереди) — 'So everything that remains for us in life depends upon us alone. It is in our power to make the rest of our lives more significant than whatever transpired before.'

у власти
(быть, стоять и т. п.)
be in power

у власти
in office, in power

у власти
(быть, стоять) in power, in control, at the helm


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> As explained in the dictionary:
> во власти
> I (чего), тж. под властью (чего) in the power of smth.; in the grip of smth.; in complete subjection to smth.; ruled (swayed) by smth.; wholly immersed in smth.
> Тревожное ожидание. Я во власти судовой дисциплины... Ни одной мысли. Весь - слух и напряжение. (А. Новиков-Прибой, Подводники) — The suspence is nerve-racking. Ship discipline holds me in complete subjection. I have no soul or will of my own. I am all ears and tensed nerves.
> Вся его жизнь переключилась на создание книги. Он забыл обо всём, находясь во власти образов. (Н. Островский, Как закалялась сталь) — His whole life was now geared to the writing of his book. He worked oblivious to his surrounding, wholly immersed in the world of images.
> 
> II (чьей, кого) in the power of smb.; in smb.'s power; in smb.'s hands; at the mercy of smb.
> - Друзьями мы не будем, вы это сами знаете. А будем ли мы счастливейшими или несчастнейшими из людей - это в вашей власти. (Л. Толстой, Анна Каренина) — 'Friends we shall never be, you know that yourself. Whether we shall be the happiest or the wretchedest of people - that's in your hands.'
> "Так вот, мне кажется, что всё то, что осталось нам во времени, зависит теперь только от нас, и в нашей с тобой власти сделать этот остаток значительней всего предыдущего". (В. Белов, Всё впереди) — 'So everything that remains for us in life depends upon us alone. It is in our power to make the rest of our lives more significant than whatever transpired before.'
> 
> у власти
> (быть, стоять и т. п.)
> be in power
> 
> у власти
> in office, in power
> 
> у власти
> (быть, стоять) in power, in control, at the helm


Your cut and paste from a dictionary has nothing to do with the original passage quoted above in post #1.


----------



## nizzebro

Actually, "во власти", in the pure sense of "being in power" is rather uncommon in general, because of the mentioned payload of "in the power of smth". Typically they say "у власти" - at least today, which anyway feels more like "in command/office, ruling" - it like asks for the sense of temporary power, while the English "in power" seems to be more neutral. In principle, "во власти" may be also used for a general sense of "part of the administration" or "being a state official", but anyway sounds not so definite.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Your cut and paste from a dictionary has nothing to do with the original passage quoted above in post #1.


Those are the most accurate definitions and translations of the phrases mentioned in #1 showing that the respective meanings are rather opposite than interchangeable. What’s so wrong with that? Could you please elaborate further on your remark?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Those are the most accurate definitions and translations of the phrases mentioned in #1 showing that the respective meanings are rather opposite than interchangeable. What’s so wrong with that? Could you please elaborate further on your remark?


The original passage does not have the meaning "in the power of something".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> The original passage does not have the meaning "in the power of something".


In order to prove your statement, at least one such a definition of «во власти» must be found in dictionaries elsewhere. 
The original passage reads idiomatically that Russian people was “in complete subjection to cruel and unlimited power” exercised by Jews in power,  as shown in the definitions posted above.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> In order to prove your statement, at least one such a definition of «во власти» must be found in dictionaries elsewhere.
> The original passage reads idiomatically that Russian people was “in complete subjection to cruel and unlimited power” exercised by Jews in power,  as shown in the definitions posted above.


You mean the subject of во власти is русский народ and not евреи? OK, I see you are right now. Thank you for your perserverence.


----------



## MIDAV

While Solzhenitsyn can seemingly use any word in any way that he pleases, making it essentially impossible to deduct his intended meaning with any certainty; it's pretty easy to find lots of examples of *во власти* meaning _having the power_. You can try googling "_олигархи во власти_" for example. Alternatively, you can also use _идиоты, дебилы, воры_ etc – in short, anybody you hate


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> While Solzhenitsyn can seemingly use any word in any way that he pleases, making it essentially impossible to deduct his intended meaning with any certainty; it's pretty easy to find lots of examples of *во власти* meaning _having the power_. You can try googling "_олигархи во власти_" for example. Alternatively, you can also use _идиоты, дебилы, воры_ etc – in short, anybody you hate


yes, but our discussion above implies it should be олигархи у власти.


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> yes, but our discussion above implies it should be олигархи у власти.


I can't follow. Where does that "should" come from? Because the dictionaries that Rosette quoted are saying so? What about the tons of examples to the contrary? Or do you mean they too, all of them, should have said _олигархи у власти_?

Well, _у власти _and _во власти _can mean different things. The difference might be small. But it is significant enough for someone to prefer _во власти _over _у власти_. Also, _у власти _can be just as ambiguous in its own way.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Быть у власти_ = _являться властью.
Быть во власти = являться частью власти._
Соответственно, Солженицын перефразирует цитату с изменением смысла: еврея у власти русский человек так и не увидел, зато увидел еврея как участника власти.
А употреблением эпитета _неограниченная_ автор ещё более меняет смысл изначальной цитаты: там _власть_ употреблено в значении:


> государственное управление, политическое господство, а также право управления государством; отдельная сфера осуществления функций государственного управления


а с эпитетом значение уже другое, а именно


> право и возможность распоряжаться, повелевать, управлять кем-, чем-либо


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> I can't follow. Where does that "should" come from? Because the dictionaries that Rosette quoted are saying so? What about the tons of examples to the contrary? Or do you mean they too, all of them, should have said _олигархи у власти_?
> 
> Well, _у власти _and _во власти _can mean different things. The difference might be small. But it is significant enough for someone to prefer _во власти _over _у власти_. Also, _у власти _can be just as ambiguous in its own way.


Well, in the original paragraph does во власти mean  1) русский народ оказался во власти - жестокой итд, with the Russian people as the subject- the Russians were in the grip of a cruel power? or 2) евреи были во власти - жестокой - the Jews were in power and exercised that power cruelly, with the Jews as the subject. That is the problem.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Соответственно, Солженицын перефразирует цитату с изменением смысла: еврея у власти русский человек так и не увидел, зато увидел еврея как участника власти.


 нет, он не говорит что русский человек не увидел (еврея у власти), а не видал (несовершенный вид). Это значит, русские раньше, до революции, никогда не видели евреев у власти, а сейчас - вдруг - увидели.... и им не понравилось...


----------



## GCRaistlin

После двоеточия - это моё объяснение происходящего, а не перефразирование Солженицына. Еврея _у власти_ в России так и не было (насчёт еврейских корней у Ильича я что-то слышал, но, даже если они и были, это не в счёт). А вот евреев _во власти_ до, условно говоря, воцарения Сталина - хоть отбавляй.


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> Well, in the original paragraph does во власти mean  1) русский народ оказался во власти - жестокой итд, with the Russian people as the subject- the Russians were in the grip of a cruel power? or 2) евреи были во власти - жестокой - the Jews were in power and exercised that power cruelly, with the Jews as the subject. That is the problem.


I say it's number 2 - that is, adapted as per GCRaistlin, the Jews were part of that power. We can only guess what their part was but it was cruel alright.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> it's pretty easy to find lots of examples of *во власти* meaning _having the power_. You can try googling "_олигархи во власти_" for example. Alternatively, you can also use _идиоты, дебилы, воры_ etc – in short, anybody you hate


Хорошо бы найти это значение в каком-нибудь словаре. При такой встречаемости оно должно быть отмечено.


----------



## MIDAV

MIDAV said:


> I say it's number 2 - that is, adapted as per GCRaistlin, the Jews were part of that power. We can only guess what their part was but it was cruel alright.


For fear of being accused of jewphobia - I meant the power was cruel but as to the Jews, we don't know what their part was. So in fact, we can potentially interpret it as them being good within a cruel power. In other words, it is possible that they tried to do good while within a cruel power – for example by sabotaging the decisions of that power.


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> Хорошо бы найти это значение в каком-нибудь словаре. При такой встречаемости оно должно быть отмечено.


На самом деле да, вы правы - я пробовал найти такое значение в словарях и не нашел. Просто лично для меня частота употребления это более весомый аргумент, чем упоминание в словарях.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> На самом деле да, вы правы - я пробовал найти такое значение в словарях и не нашел. Просто лично для меня частота употребления это более весомый аргумент, чем упоминание в словарях.


Нет в словарях, да.
Тем не менее, мы разбираем текст Солженицына, который явно указывает на русский народ (а не евреев) во власти жестокой и неограниченной. При этом русский народ «прежде никогда не видал еврея у власти», а потом стал видеть у власти «на каждом шагу»,  и власть эта - жестокая и неограниченная.
Так «кто на ком стоял»?
Ничего не говорится о том, страдали ли евреи у власти от этой самой власти. По Солженицыну от неё страдал русский народ, что соответствует, помимо всего прочего, значениям, зафиксированными словарями.


----------



## pimlicodude

Hmm, I'm changing my mind on this. We read: А теперь – увидал на каждом шагу. И во власти – жестокой и неограниченной.

(Русский человек) увидал его (еврея) на каждом шагу - и во власти - жестокой.

Это не говорит что русский человек чувствует себя в такой власти - in such a hold or grip or subject to such power - а что он увидел еврея в такой власти, он вперые увидел еврея с такой власти. Это еврей во власти (используюшийся властью) а не русский оказавшиийся в такой власти. Значит Мидав правильно замечает что иногда выражения во власти и у власти имеют то же самое значение, несмотря на что написано в словарях....


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> Нет в словарях, да.
> Тем не менее, мы разбираем текст Солженицына, который явно указывает на русский народ (а не евреев) во власти жестокой и неограниченной. При этом русский народ «прежде никогда не видал еврея у власти», а потом стал видеть у власти «на каждом шагу»,  и власть эта - жестокая и неограниченная.
> Так «кто на ком стоял»?
> Ничего не говорится о том, страдали ли евреи у власти от этой самой власти. По Солженицыну от неё страдал русский народ, что соответствует, помимо всего прочего, значениям, зафиксированными словарями.


Я не читал ничего из Солженицына и никогда не интересовался положением евреев в России в начале прошлого века. Все мои познания о его взглядах на еврейский вопрос почерпнуты в основном из данного форума. То есть, я не могу судить ни о реальном положении дел, ни о его отношении к описываемым событиям. В любом случае, мне кажется, в этом нет никакой нужды – ведь здесь языковой форум, на котором по определению должен обсуждаться только языковой аспект его произведений.

Моя точка зрения, основанная на интерпретации GCRaistlin, описана выше.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> Я не читал ничего из Солженицына и никогда не интересовался положением евреев в России в начале прошлого века. Все мои познания о его взглядах на еврейский вопрос почерпнуты в основном из данного форума. То есть, я не могу судить ни о реальном положении дел, ни о его отношении к описываемым событиям. В любом случае, мне кажется, в этом нет никакой нужды – ведь здесь языковой форум, на котором по определению должен обсуждаться только языковой аспект его произведений.
> 
> Моя точка зрения, основанная на интерпретации GCRaistlin, описана выше.


да, согласен, нам бы лучше уклонятся от спорительных тем -- кроме, конечно, касающихся лингвистики спорительных тем, которых по-видимому очень много


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> да, согласен, нам бы лучше уклонятся от спорных тем -- кроме, конечно, касающихся лингвистики спорных тем, которых, по-видимому, очень много





MIDAV said:


> Я не читал ничего из Солженицына и никогда не интересовался положением евреев в России в начале прошлого века. Все мои познания о его взглядах на еврейский вопрос почерпнуты в основном из данного форума. То есть, я не могу судить ни о реальном положении дел, ни о его отношении к описываемым событиям. В любом случае, мне кажется, в этом нет никакой нужды – ведь здесь языковой форум, на котором по определению должен обсуждаться только языковой аспект его произведений.


Языковый аспект автора как международно признанного писателя, Нобелевского лауреата - профессиональный, прежде всего, и, возможно, не всем по зубам и не всем по вкусу. Тем не менее, своими произведениями Солженицын обогатил русский язык и дал постоянную работу до пенсии сонму ненавидящих его критиков и вообще лингвистам, студентам, аспирантам, профессорам и академикам литературы, которые должны были бы быть ему чрезвычайно благодарны хотя бы уже за это. 
(Кстати, благодаря неустанному вкладу @pimlicodude в тему «Двести лет вместе» данный форум находится в первых рядах цитирования по запросам на тему русского языка и литературы в самой России).
Возвращаясь к текущей языковой теме, необходимо в первую очередь уяснить, что субъектом рассматриваемого пассажа как единого целого с самого начала являются не еврей, а русский человек (в собирательном значении «русский народ»), поэтому эллиптические фразы следует дополнять логически с учётом данного обстоятельства. Вырывая из пассажа несколько слов без такого ближайшего контекста, добросовестный читатель может ничего и не понять, либо может понять превратно. 

Итак, русский человек: 1) (согласно И.М.Бекерману) никогда прежде не видел еврея у власти; 2) а теперь русский человек видит еврея у власти на каждом шагу; 3) и русский человек оказался во власти жестокой и неограниченной. 
Грубой ошибкой было бы считать, что профессиональный писатель Солженицын мог опираться на аналитику Google при выборе фразы. Единственным устойчивым значением фразы «во власти», которым мог воспользоваться от себя профессиональный писатель, является «в подчинении власти», что зафиксировано словарями, как показано в дискуссии ранее.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Языковый аспект автора как международно признанного писателя, Нобелевского лауреата - профессиональный, прежде всего, и, возможно, не всем по зубам и не всем по вкусу.


Премию он получил не за это произведение. И за это произведение - точно бы не получил. Не стоит апеллировать к авторитету.


Rosett said:


> Итак, русский человек: 1) (согласно И.М.Бекерману) ... русский человек оказался во власти жестокой и неограниченной. Единственным устойчивым значением фразы «во власти», которым мог воспользоваться от себя профессиональный писатель - является «в подчинении власти»


Первоисточник вашу трактовку не подтверждает:


> Русский человек никогда прежде не видел еврея у власти; он не видел его ни губернатором, ни городовым, ни даже почтовым чиновником. Бывали и тогда, конечно, и лучшие и худшие времена, но русские люди жили, работали и распоряжались плодами своих трудов, русский народ рос и богател, имя русское было велико и грозно. *Теперь еврей — во всех углах и на всех ступенях власти.* Русский человек видит его и во главе первопрестольной Москвы, и во главе Невской столицы, и во главе Красной Армии, совершеннейшего механизма самоистребления. Он видит, что проспект Св. Владимира носит теперь славное имя Нахимсона, исторический Литейный проспект переименован в проспект Володарского, а Павловск в Слуцк. Русский человек видит теперь еврея и судьей, и палачом; он встречает на каждом шагу евреев не коммунистов, а таких же обездоленных, как он сам, но все же распоряжающихся, делающих дело советской власти: она ведь всюду, от нее и уйти некуда. А *власть эта такова, что, поднимись она из последних глубин ада, она не могла бы быть ни более злобной, ни более бесстыдной.* Неудивительно, что русский человек, сравнивая прошлое с настоящим, утверждается в мысли, что нынешняя *власть еврейская и что потому именно она такая осатанелая*. Что она для евреев и существует, что она делает еврейское дело, в этом укрепляет его сама власть…


И. М. Бикерман Россия и русское еврейство. Что нам в них не нравится…


----------



## Vovan

"Во власти" в значении "под властью" требует более или менее явно указанного дополнения ("во власти обстоятельств", "во власти сильного желания" и т.д.). Чисто в принципе, дополнение, конечно, может идти до или после, а в самом предложении лишь подразумеваться (например, в поэтическом тексте или в порядке использования парцелляции как риторической фигуры).

С другой стороны, выражение "во власти" в значении "в органах власти", в отличие от "во власти" в вышеприведенном значении, никогда не предполагает эпитетов:
_ Он работает во власти._​_ Он работает в жестокой власти._​​Между тем у Солженицына "во власти" идет с эпитетами ("жестокой и неограниченной"), что как будто говорит о том, что подразумевается значение "под властью".

Ясно, что все останутся при своем мнении в этом споре, но я скорее сторонник того, что "во власти" в данном случае означает просто "в госуправлении".


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> я скорее сторонник того, что "во власти" в данном случае означает просто "в госуправлении".


Да, по сути, "во власти, и власть эта жестокая и неограниченная". Другое дело, что замена предлога вызывает ощущение какого-то противопоставления, но что уж делать: мы имеем дело с великим писателем (коль уж теперь мерилом величия считается невозможность воспринять точный смысл написанного - как в одной, антисоветской же, песне поётся, "здесь мерилом работы считают усталость").


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Ясно, что все останутся при своем мнении в этом споре, но я скорее сторонник того, что "во власти" в данном случае означает просто "в госуправлении".


Ну хоть где-нибудь в каком-нибудь официальном рецензируемом толковом словаре, который можно рекомендовать изучающему русский язык, найдётся значение «в госуправлении»?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> как в одной, антисоветской же, песне поётся, "здесь мерилом работы считают усталость").


Знаете, в этих песнях мудрые строки, раз уж они запоминаются навсегда. Но всё же «устать от усталости, а не от собственной старости» было стимулом к самосовершенствованию в ту эпоху.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Между тем у Солженицына "во власти" идет с эпитетами ("жестокой и неограниченной"), что как будто говорит о том, что подразумевается значение "под властью".


Неточная цитата, к сожалению. «Во власти», во-первых, дано без эпитета (отделяясь знаком тире), а во-вторых, само по себе это идиоматическое выражение, о чём многие забывают, начиная пересобирать его заново после разборки. Но идиоматическое выражение не разбирается на составные части, сохраняющие тот же смысл вне своего выражения, подобно какой-нибудь механической конструкции.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Знаете, в этих песнях мудрые строки, раз уж они запоминаются навсегда.


Антисоветский - это комплимент.


Rosett said:


> «Во власти», во-первых, дано без эпитета (отделяясь знаком тире)


"Во власти" дано с эпитетом. Который присоединён тире.


Rosett said:


> само по себе это идиоматическое выражение


Это не идиоматическое выражение. У слова "власть" есть соответствующее значение:


> воздействие чего-либо, которому трудно или невозможно противостоять



Тире может заменять глагол - но следующий из контекста, а не из словарного значения дополнения к нему. Из контекста подходящего значения не следует. Поэтому тире здесь не заменяет глагол, а служит для интонационного выделения определений (эпитетов).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Ну хоть где-нибудь в каком-нибудь официальном рецензируемом толковом словаре, который можно рекомендовать изучающему русский язык, найдётся значение «в госуправлении»?


Выше было приведено толкование власти как "политического господства, *государственного управления* и его органов". Это из словаря Ожегова и Шведовой.

Примеры слова в данном значении (и при этом с предлогом "в") можно найти в литературе, в том числе 19-го столетия:

_Она (задача по преобразованию французского госустройства по английскому образцу. - Примечание) требует сильного и редкого самоотвержения, потому что она может быть проведена *только теми, которые находятся во власти*, и она не может быть проведена без того, чтобы не отказаться от значительной части самой этой власти._ (Источник: "Конституционное начало, его историческое развитие...", СПб, 1866 г., с. 67.)​​_Уличные беспорядки могли бы вызвать энергические меры, которые, пожалуй, сделали бы правительство властелином положения и направили бы на путь, который, нет сомнения, взял бы сам Мирабо,* если бы был во власти*._ (Н. А. Любимов, "Крушение монархии во Франции", Москва, 1893 г., с. 289.) ​​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Выше было приведено толкование власти как "политического господства, *государственного управления* и его органов". Это из словаря Ожегова и Шведовой.


«Власть» сама по себе и идиоматическое «(быть) во власти» - совсем не одно и тоже, как даётся у Ожегова. Стоит, однако, дочитать эту словарную статью до конца. Там приводится и «быть у власти».

ВЛАСТЬ, -и, мн. -и, -ей, ж. 1. Право и воз-можность распоряжаться кем-чем-н., подчинять своей воле. Родительская в. Превышение власти. Под чьей-н. властью быть, находиться. В. употребить (заставить подчиниться себе как имеющему власть). Терять в. над собой (терять самообладание). Во власти предрассудков (перен.: о том, кто полон предрассудков). 2. Политическое господство, государственное управление и его органы. В. народа или народная в. Верховная в. Прийти к власти. Быть у власти. 3. мн. Лица, облеченные правительственными, административными полномочиями. Местные власти. * Ваша власть (устар.) - как вам угодно, вам решать, дело ваше. Под властью чего, предлог с род. п. - под влиянием, под воздействием чего-н. Действовать под властью обстоятельств. II прил. властный, -ая, -ое (к 1 знач.). Властные функции главы государства. Властная элита.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Примеры слова в данном значении (и при этом с предлогом "в") можно найти в литературе, в том числе 19-го столетия:


В литературе XIX-го века - вполне, и в литературе XX-го и XXI-го - тоже. Но почему-то толковые словари такого употребления не замечают,  иначе говоря, не признают нормой до сих пор.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Но почему-то толковые словари такого употребления не замечают с тех давних пор.


Это не так: цитата из Ожегова дана выше. Да даже если б и было так, это означало бы лишь то, что словари - плохие, негодные. Ибо носители языка, присутствующие в теме, довольно дружно соглашаются с тем, что в этом месте у слова "власть" именно это значение.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Это не так: цитата из Ожегова дана выше. Да даже если б и было так, это означало бы лишь то, что словари - плохие, негодные. Ибо носители языка, присутствующие в теме, довольно дружно соглашаются с тем, что в этом месте у слова "власть" именно это значение.


словари, по сути, не могут быть всеобъемлющими - пытаются описать лингвистическую реальность, но маловероятно чтобы каждый узус был отражён в словарях, всегда будет фраза или узус фразы которого нет в таких источниках. Здесь нечему удивляться.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> словари, по сути, не могут быть всеобъемлющими - пытаются описать лингвистическую реальность, но маловероятно чтобы каждый узус был отражён в словарях, всегда будет фраза или узус фразы которого нет в таких источниках. Здесь нечему удивляться.


Удивляться, действительно, нечему: косноязычие не находит отражения в словарях.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Но почему-то толковые словари такого употребления не замечают, иначе говоря, не признают нормой до сих пор.


Какого "такого"? Это свободное словосочетание. Достаточно того, что приводится толкование "органы государственного управления", а предлоги можно присовокупить самые разные из числа сочетающихся с существительным "орган" в соответствующем значении ("учреждение, организация, выполняющие определённые задачи в той или иной области общественной жизни").



> *власть
> 4.* _только ед._ Политическое господство; право управления государством или регионом; *органы, наделённые таким правом*.
> (Словарь Кузнецова.)



Поэтому:
_Он работает во власти. = Он работает в органах власти._​​Можно спорить о стилистической принадлежности первого варианта, относя его, скажем, к публицистическому стилю, но отрицать его принципиальную приемлемость в современном русском языке (называть "косноязычным" и т.д.) оснований нет. Примеров подобного использования "во власти" в Национальном корпусе русского языка - большое количество:
​_Путину чрезвычайно важно сохранить то самое равновесие сил во власти, которое..._​_Работа коммунистов во власти оправдана только в том случае, если... _​_Но вот к девяностым таких людей стало меньше, и во власти тоже._​_Преобладание как во власти, так и в бизнесе компрадорской буржуазии (элиты)..._​_Представлять интересы рабочих во власти._​_И т.д._​​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Какого "такого"? Это свободное словосочетание. Достаточно того, что приводится толкование "органы государственного управления", а предлоги можно присовокупить самые разные из числа сочетающихся с существительным "орган" в соответствующем значении ("учреждение, организация, выполняющие определённые задачи в той или иной области общественной жизни").
> 
> 
> 
> Поэтому:
> _Он работает во власти. = Он работает в органах власти._​​Можно спорить о стилистической принадлежности первого варианта, относя его, скажем, к публицистическому стилю, но отрицать его принципиальную приемлемость в современном русском языке (называть "косноязычным" и т.д.) оснований нет. Примеров подобного использования "во власти" в Национальном корпусе русского языка - большое количество:
> ​_Путину чрезвычайно важно сохранить то самое равновесие сил во власти, которое..._​_Работа коммунистов во власти оправдана только в том случае, если... _​_Но вот к девяностым таких людей стало меньше, и во власти тоже._​_Преобладание как во власти, так и в бизнесе компрадорской буржуазии (элиты)..._​_Представлять интересы рабочих во власти._​_И т.д._​​


Сам факт того, что некоторое словосочетание может быть найдено в тексте, попавшем в НКРЯ, вовсе не означает, что оно употреблено верно, сколько бы примеров там ни находилось. (Да и @Маросейка так считает, как помнится). Можно даже считать это «ненормативной лексикой» - в прямом значении, так как переносное значение зарезервировано за бранными словами.

Нормативное значение дается в словарях, а не в НКРЯ. Если таких значений несколько, то даются они все. Тем, кто изучает русский язык, желательно всегда это помнить.

«Свободное» словоупотребление (например, присовокупление предлогов), как и всякая свобода, заканчивается там, где начинается зарезервированное (переносное, устойчивое и др.) словарное значение. Иначе язык превратится в набор косноязычных словосочетаний, и люди перестанут друг друга понимать. Подобное произошло во время Вавилонского столпотворения. Слава богу, с тех пор были составлены словари, которые помогают предупредить неудачу грандиозных совместных проектов.

Теперь вернёмся на минуту к словарю Кузнецова, процитированному выше. Всякую статью в любом словаре стоит читать до конца - это относится не только к изучающим русский язык. В данном случае находим далее в той же статье зафиксированные значения с предлогом «в»:

«Это не в моей власти (от меня не зависит).»
…
«Во власти предрассудков (под их сильным воздействием).»

Эти значения - переносные, зарезервированные, и подменять их свободным употреблением будет ошибкой.

Далее находим прямое (не переносное) употребление с другими предлогами:

«Прийти к власти.»
«Находится у власти.» (уж не знаю, почему в 3-м лице ед.ч., а не в инфинитиве).

Заменить первое на винительный падеж «прийти во власть» можно вполне, но для второго значение «находиться во власти» уже занято.

Попробуем пример: «Президент находится во власти». Если считать это употребление нормативным, то в отсутствие контекста фраза выглядит как минимум неоконченной, так как требуется уточнение, во власти чего или кого находится президент: наркотиков, предрассудков, или чего-то/кого-то ещё. А если взять субъектом русского человека из исходного примера, то даже по смыслу у власти был не он. По Бекерману и продолжившему его мысль Солженицыну, русский человек был во власти еврея у власти.

Я полагаю, вслед за вашим намёком, что избыточность некорректных примеров употребления «во власти» вместо «у власти», подтверждаемая в НКРЯ, происходит на практике из-за эллиптического сокращения корректных выражений типа «находиться в системе власти / органах власти», «пребывать в коридорах власти» и им подобных с целью облегчения и без того длинных и тяжеловесных фраз канцелярского стиля.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Нормативное значение дается в словарях, а не в НКРЯ.


Оставляя за скобками вопрос о том, _на основе чего_ создатели словарей принимают решения относительно "нормативных" и "ненормативных" значений слов (и словосочетаний), хочется заметить, что приведенные вами примеры использования слова "власть" с предлогом "в" даже формально-лингвистически не имеют никакого отношения к рассматриваемому нами примеру.

В первом случае ("в чьей-то власти", "во власти кого-то") всегда предполагается либо притяжательное местоимение, либо дополнение. Во втором случае, как уже было замечено выше по треду, также требуется дополнение ("во власти чего-то").

Поэтому ни о какой "подмене" речи идти не может.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Нормативное значение дается в словарях, а не в НКРЯ.


Так если словосочетание свободное, его не будет в словарях - я так понимаю, речь об этом шла.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Теперь вернёмся к словарю Кузнецова, процитированному выше. Всякую статью в любом словаре стоит читать до конца - это относится не только к изучающим русский язык. В данном случае находим далее в той же статье зафиксированные значения с предлогом «в»:
> 
> «Это не в моей власти (от меня не зависит).»
> …
> «Во власти предрассудков (под их сильным воздействием).»


Эти примеры относят к другому значению слова "власть": могущество, господство, сила. У Солженицына же "власть" в значении: органы, наделённые правом управления государством. В этом значении "власть" свободно сочетается с самыми разными предлогами:
стоящие перед властью задачи
народ ожидает от власти сочувствия
находиться во власти
и т.п.
Разумеется, существование устойчивой конструкции "находиться во власти чего-либо или кого-либо" может порождать неуместные аллюзии, но это уже вопрос стиля. 

Кстати, примеры употребления "во власти" в обсуждаемом значении встречаются сыздавна, в том числе у авторов, которых сложно заподозрить в косноязычии:
Вздор это все: нет теперь никакого опасного положения для умных людей, потому что умный человек прежде всего должен служить, должен быть во власти. [Н. С. Лесков. Божедомы (1868)] 
Хотя у нас на этот счет довольно простые приметы: коли кусается человек ― значит, во власти находится, коли не кусается ― значит, наплевать... [М. Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. За рубежом (1880-1881)] 
К сожалению, у нас многие, во власти сущие, не понимают, что можно видеть ошибки власти, можно глубоко скорбеть о них, но не следует выставлять их на позор, и в решительные минуты долг велит стоять на стороне власти. [К. П. Победоносцев. Письма Александру III (1881-1889)] 
Почти ежегодно зимою я езжал в Петербург и там оставался около недели и виделся там с людьми и во власти состоящими и вне ее обретающимися. [А. Кошелева. 1873]
Братец Петруша был суров и непреклонен по-прежнему, да и царевна, строптивая от природы и побывавшая уже во власти, не хотела покориться ему и просить у него пощады. [Е. П. Карнович. На высоте и на доле: Царевна Софья Алексеевна (1879)] 
Знатность, участие во власти, богатство, образование, покровительство сильных мира сего, политические учреждения родины, образование и состоятельность среды и пр. [С. Н. Южаков. Органический прогресс в его отношениях к историческому прогрессу (1873)] 
Та часть боярства, которая с Шуйским была во власти, проявляла олигархические вкусы... [С. Ф. Платонов. Полный курс лекций по русской истории (1898-1899)]


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Оставляя за скобками вопрос о том, _на основе чего_ создатели словарей принимают решения относительно "нормативных" и "ненормативных" значений слов (и словосочетаний), хочется заметить, что приведенные вами примеры использования слова "власть" с предлогом "в" даже формально-лингвистически не имеют никакого отношения к рассматриваемому нами примеру.
> 
> В первом случае ("в чьей-то власти", "во власти кого-то") всегда предполагается либо притяжательное местоимение, либо дополнение. Во втором случае, как уже было замечено выше по треду, также требуется дополнение ("во власти чего-то").
> 
> Поэтому ни о какой "подмене" речи идти не может.


Примеры из разных гнёзд словарной статьи приведены были намеренно, чтобы подчеркнуть суть: устойчивые (особенно, переносного характера) словосочетания некорректно переопределять ad hoc свободным словоупотреблением без специального на такой случая пояснения.
Не играет роли и то, каким образом сложились такие устойчивые словосочетания. 
Отсутствие дополнения или притяжательного местоимения в русском языке обычно компенсируется контекстом.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Отсутствие дополнения или притяжательного местоимения в русском языке обычно компенсируется контекстом.


Но у автора не компенсируется. Во власти чего там евреи находились?
Получается, он употребил предлог именно что свободно и некорректно - до тире; после тире уже идёт понятная игра со словами, где понятие из предыдущей фразы доопределяется по ссылке, выраженной через падежное согласование.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Но у автора не компенсируется. Во власти чего там евреи находились?
> Получается, он употребил предлог именно что свободно и некорректно - до тире; после тире уже идёт понятная игра со словами, где понятие из предыдущей фразы доопределяется по ссылке, выраженной через падежное согласование.


Субъектом данного пассажа является русский человек, следовательно, он и находился во власти еврея у власти. В принципе, и еврей мог находиться во власти другого еврея у власти, но речь, начиная с посылки Бекермана, идёт о русском человеке.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> убъектом данного пассажа является русский человек, следовательно, он и находился во власти еврея у власти.


Я ничего не пойму. В предложении, русский человек _увидел _еврея, (гдe?) во власти.
Или имеется в виду - русский человек увидел еврея, находясь у еврея во власти?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Эти примеры относят к другому значению слова "власть": могущество, господство, сила. У Солженицына же "власть" в значении: органы, наделённые правом управления государством. В этом значении "власть" свободно сочетается с самыми разными предлогами:
> стоящие перед властью задачи
> народ ожидает от власти сочувствия
> находиться во власти
> и т.п.
> Разумеется, существование устойчивой конструкции "находиться во власти чего-либо или кого-либо" может порождать неуместные аллюзии, но это уже вопрос стиля.
> 
> Кстати, примеры употребления "во власти" в обсуждаемом значении встречаются сыздавна, в том числе у авторов, которых сложно заподозрить в косноязычии:
> Вздор это все: нет теперь никакого опасного положения для умных людей, потому что умный человек прежде всего должен служить, должен быть во власти. [Н. С. Лесков. Божедомы (1868)]
> Хотя у нас на этот счет довольно простые приметы: коли кусается человек ― значит, во власти находится, коли не кусается ― значит, наплевать... [М. Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. За рубежом (1880-1881)]
> К сожалению, у нас многие, во власти сущие, не понимают, что можно видеть ошибки власти, можно глубоко скорбеть о них, но не следует выставлять их на позор, и в решительные минуты долг велит стоять на стороне власти. [К. П. Победоносцев. Письма Александру III (1881-1889)]
> Почти ежегодно зимою я езжал в Петербург и там оставался около недели и виделся там с людьми и во власти состоящими и вне ее обретающимися. [А. Кошелева. 1873]
> Братец Петруша был суров и непреклонен по-прежнему, да и царевна, строптивая от природы и побывавшая уже во власти, не хотела покориться ему и просить у него пощады. [Е. П. Карнович. На высоте и на доле: Царевна Софья Алексеевна (1879)]
> Знатность, участие во власти, богатство, образование, покровительство сильных мира сего, политические учреждения родины, образование и состоятельность среды и пр. [С. Н. Южаков. Органический прогресс в его отношениях к историческому прогрессу (1873)]
> Та часть боярства, которая с Шуйским была во власти, проявляла олигархические вкусы... [С. Ф. Платонов. Полный курс лекций по русской истории (1898-1899)]


Словосочетание «во власти» может быть сгруппировано в разных словарям по-разному. Не так важно, где оно помещено, важно то, что закреплённые пометами значения ограничивают свободу пользования предлогами в других значениях во избежание коллизии смысла, которая и привела к данной дискуссии. Можно даже сравнить эту ситуацию с правилами дорожного движения, которые составлены так, чтобы избегать столкновений транспортных средств. Но если уж столкновение произошло, то виноватым считают того, кто не соблюдал правила.
В целом ответ на это ваше замечание дан в #45 (Вовану). И это не вопрос стиля, а вопрос употребления нормативной лексики.

Примеры XIX века относятся к эпохе, когда единственным распространённым толковым словарём был «Словарь живого великорусского языка» В.И. Даля, который явно не ставил перед собой цели закрепления нормативности в лексике, а просто перечислял подряд всё, что было доступно из источников. Поэтому обильное цитирование той эпохи из НКРЯ не отвечает вопросу о норме. (Да и вы сами как-то здесь высказывали идею, что цитаты из НКРЯ сами по себе не могут подтверждать правильность или неправильность того или иного высказывания по причине нахождения в НКРЯ, так как корпус не является нормативным источником; цитирую вас по памяти). Но затем, начиная со словаря Ушакова 30-х годов и до нашего времени, все рецензируемыми рекомендованные словари дают уже современные нормативные значения, как показано выше. В них единообразно отсутствует норма «находиться во власти» в значении иметь власть или распоряжаться ею, поддержания государственного порядка и управления, как с дополнением, так и без него. Зато в них во всех однозначно закреплена норма переносного значения «во власти» (и даже не одного, а как минимум двух значений) привилегированными пометами.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Я ничего не пойму. В предложении, русский человек _увидел _еврея, (гдe?) во власти.
> Или имеется в виду - русский человек увидел еврея, находясь у еврея во власти?


Если пересказывать ближе к тексту, то русский человек никогда раньше не видел еврея у власти (по Бекерману), а потом вдруг оказался во власти еврея на каждом шагу (по Солженицыну).


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Если пересказывать ближе к тексту, то русский человек никогда раньше не видел еврея у власти, а потом вдруг оказался во власти еврея на каждом шагу.


Это замечательно, только боюсь, мне не понять, как "увидел" превращается в "оказался" в синтаксисе.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Это замечательно, только боюсь, мне не понять, как "увидел" превращается в "оказался" в синтаксисе.


Николай Коперник считал, что планеты обращаются вокруг Солнца по круговым орбитам, но Иоганн Кеплер впоследствии уточнил, что орбиты - эллиптические.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Субъектом данного пассажа является русский человек, следовательно, он и находился во власти еврея у власти. В принципе, и еврей мог находиться во власти другого еврея у власти, но речь, начиная с посылки Бекермана, идёт о русском человеке.


Не совсем, Росетт. если разбирать пассаж: удивел (их) на каждом шагу, во власти. Он увидал их во власти (жестокой итд). значит, во власти квалифицирует объект здесь, т.е. "их".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так если словосочетание свободное, его не будет в словарях - я так понимаю, речь об этом шла.


Свободное словосочетание в словарях может быть, но у него не будет специальной пометы, резервирующей данное значение во избежание ненормативного употребления.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Не совсем, Росетт. если разбирать пассаж: видал (их) на каждом шагу, во власти. Он увидал их во власти (жестокой итд). значит, во власти квалифицирует объект здесь, т.е. "их".


Не «их», а «его» (еврея). Потом увидел еврея (у власти) на каждом шагу. Но суть в том, что в рассматриваемом пассаже субъектом является русский человек, а не еврей.


----------



## pimlicodude

кстати, Росетт, при чём тут словари? если вы носитель русского языка, вы можете интерпретировать этот отрывок даже без словарей - так как здесь нет ни одного малоупотреблённого слова - и здесь речь идёт о том, как носители сами принимают эту фразу, по естественному смыслу её.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> кстати, Росетт, при чём тут словари? если вы носитель русского языка, вы может интерпретировать этот отрывок даже без словарей - так как здесь нет ни одного малоупотреблённого слова - и здесь речь идёт о том, как носители сами принимают эту фразу, по естественному смыслу её.


Это было бы похоже на свободную езду по дорогам, исходя из общих понятий и естественного здравого смысла - как только водитель научился крутить баранку. (В некоторых местах на планете так и ездят, между прочим). Но для чего тогда разработаны кодифицированные правила движения?


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Это было бы похоже на свободную езду по дорогам, исходя из общих понятий и естественного здравого смысла - как только водитель научился крутить баранку. (В некоторых местах на планете так и ездят, между прочим). Но для чего тогда разработаны кодифицированные правила движения?


нет, это неправильно. люди говорили на языках тысячи лет до составления любого словаря. Почему вы говорите "я" а не "азъ"? Потому, что так разрешает словарь? или потому, что это ваш родной язык, на котором вы говорите повседневно, и вы знаете что так принято говорить -- и точка!?


----------



## pimlicodude

pimlicodude said:


> нет, это не правильно. люди говорили на языках тысячи лет до составления любого словаря. Почему вы говорите "я" а не "азъ"? Потому, что так разрешает словарь? или потому, что это ваш родной язык, на котором вы говорите повседневно, и вы знаете что так принято говорить -- и точка!?


может быть лучше: тысячами лет....

кстати, надо подчеркнуть - я признателен всем участникам этих дискусский за их постоянной помощи мне в изучении этой книги - всегда интересно видеть различие взглядов среди самих носителей!


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Примеры XIX века относятся к эпохе, когда единственным распространённым толковым словарём был «Словарь живого великорусского языка» В.И. Даля, который явно не ставил перед собой цели закрепления нормативности в лексике, а просто перечислял подряд всё, что было доступно из источников. Поэтому обильное цитирование той эпохи из НКРЯ не отвечает вопросу о норме. (Да и вы сами как-то здесь высказывали идею, что цитаты из НКРЯ сами по себе не могут подтверждать правильность или неправильность того или иного высказывания по причине нахождения в НКРЯ, так как корпус не является нормативным источником; цитирую вас по памяти). Но затем, начиная со словаря Ушакова 30-х годов и до нашего времени, все рецензируемыми рекомендованные словари дают уже современные нормативные значения, как показано выше. В них единообразно отсутствует норма «находиться во власти» в значении иметь власть или распоряжаться ею, поддержания государственного порядка и управления, как с дополнением, так и без него. Зато в них во всех однозначно закреплена норма переносного значения «во власти» (и даже не одного, а как минимум двух значений) привилегированными пометами.


Не думаю, что Лесков, Салтыков-Щедрин или Победоносцев сверяли свои тексты по словарю Даля (впрочем, у него "во власти" в обсуждаемом значении нет). Примеров же из века двадцатого в НКРЯ тоже предостаточно, что свидетельствует не об укоренившемся в веках косноязычии, а о том, что "власть" в обсуждаемом значении свободно сочетается с разными предлогами. Нужды в словарной фиксации таких сочетаниях нет.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> нет, это все бред. люди говорили на языках тысячи лет до составления любого словаря. Почему вы говорите "я" а не "азъ"? Потому, что так разрешает словарь? или потому, что это ваш родной язык, на котором вы говорите повседневно, и вы знаете что так принято говорить -- и точка!?


Тысячи лет назад словарный запас не превышал и тысячи слов. Например, в пустыне можно ездить на ишаке в любом направлении, не зная вообще никаких правил.
С развитием цивилизации, ремёсел, науки, медицины, экономики, военного дела, международных отношений количество слов выросло в сотни раз. И в любом большом городе сейчас, если отменить правила движения, то весь трафик остановится из-за аварий, вызванных их отсутствием. Если говорить не о ишаке, а о языке, то если нет точки отсчёта и правил употребления (включая грамматику и лексику, в особенности), или если о них не договорились, то будет вам хорошо известное «твоя моя не понимай». Поэтому у вас есть «Оксфорд», а у нас - Большой Академический Словарь в 30 томах (издание 2021 года) в последней инстанции.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> или если о них не договорились, то будет вам хорошо известное «твоя моя не понимай»


Этот договор - безмолвный, и задан тем, что уже есть по факту. Есть уже сложившаяся система смыслов и их сборки, и новые смыслы входят в эту систему органично, полностью согласуясь с её паттернами, либо изменяя их очень медленно.

То или иное сочетание звучит неудачно, когда при сборке вызывает внутренний конфликт, дающий размытость (когда не ясно, о чём вообще X) или двусмысленность (когда не ясно, X или Y). Это объективная вещь - _композиция смыслов_ задаёт результат, а правила и нормы только фиксируют это. Это как кулинария - есть традиционные рецепты, но возможны и вариации и новые продукты, но допустимость их смешивания определяется только тем, какой будет результат - потому что есть организм. Если кислый суп смешать с молоком, ничего хорошего не выйдет - и не важно, написано об этом в правилах или нет. Но сладкий суп можно - в зависмости от компонентов, и если выдержать определенные пропорции. Те, кто пишут нормы - по сути дегустаторы. И хороший "нормировщик", я уверен, всегда может объяснить, или по крайней мере понимает, почему так, а не так.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Поэтому у вас есть «Оксфорд», а у нас - Большой Академический Словарь в 30 томах (издание 2021 года) в последней инстанции.


...который, что бы ни утверждал (а точнее, как бы ни интерпретировался отдельными читателями), никак не ставит под сомнение грамотность языка писателей, составляющих золотой фонд русской литературы.

Вот, кстати, еще один пример "во власти" в значении "в органах власти" - на этот раз из работы Льва Толстого:



> И когда властвовали более добрые: *когда версальцы или коммунары были во власти*? <...> *Все люди, находящиеся во власти*, утверждают, что их власть нужна для того, чтобы злые не насиловали добрых, подразумевая под этим то, что они-то и суть те самые добрые, которые ограждают других добрых от злых.
> (Лев Толстой, "Царство Божие внутри вас".)


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Не думаю, что Лесков, Салтыков-Щедрин или Победоносцев сверяли свои тексты по словарю Даля (впрочем, у него "во власти" в обсуждаемом значении нет). Примеров же из века двадцатого в НКРЯ тоже предостаточно, что свидетельствует не об укоренившемся в веках косноязычии, а о том, что "власть" в обсуждаемом значении свободно сочетается с разными предлогами. Нужды в словарной фиксации таких сочетаниях нет.


Нужды нет, но нет и такой свободы в сочетаниях с предлогом «в-/во-», какой бы вам хотелось. 
Наличие зафиксированных форм в той же статье превращает совпадающие с ними по форме свободные сочетания в ненормативные. Не зря их нет и в Большом Академическом Словаре (2-й том, изд. 2008 с. 613–615), где есть обширная статья «Власть», в которой собраны все фиксированные случаи литературного словоупотребления с предлогами и без предлогов.
В частности:
1. Право и возможность повелевать, распоряжаться действиями, поведением кого-л. 
<> Во власти кого-л., чьей-л. (быть, находиться и т. п.). Полностью зависеть от кого-л., быть в подчинении у кого-л.
<> В моей, твоей, его и т. п. власти делать что-л.
2. Могущественное влияние чего-л., неодолимая, притягательная сила чего-л.
<> Во власти чего-л. (быть, находиться).
<> Отдаваться во власть чего-л.

Все вышеприведённые варианты - нормативные по определению словаря, который создавался десятилетиями как нормативный.

В случае, рассматриваемом в данной дискуссии, это русский человек во власти еврея, жестокой и неограниченной.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Наличие зафиксированных форм в той же статье превращает совпадающие с ними по форме свободные сочетания в ненормативные.


Это удивительное утверждение. В БАС имеется выражение "прийти к власти". Означает ли это, что "обращаться с вопросом к власти" - ненормативно? А "быть под властью" не позволяет "подразумевать под властью"? Выражение "брать на арапа" исключает возможность возлагать ответственность "на арапа"?



Rosett said:


> В случае, рассматриваемом в данной дискуссии, это русский человек во власти еврея, жестокой и неограниченной.


Видимо, в этом корень вашего разногласия с остальными участниками дискуссии, которым не удается вычитать у Солженицына этот смысл.

Бикерман говорит: «Русский человек никогда прежде не видал еврея у власти». Из контекста очевидно, что речь о евреях в органах власти ("Роза из Совнархоза", "уси жиды начальники!" и т.п.).
Солженицын добавляет, что теперь же увидал на каждом шагу.
Увидал где?
Там, куда указывает Бикерман - у власти. К чему же могут относиться последующие эпитеты, как не к только что названому? Только к власти = органам управления. 
Вычитать здесь "во власти еврея"  вместо "еврея во власти" не позволяет ни ситуативный, ни вербальный контекст.

Само же выражение *во власти = в органах* *управления *возможно благодаря свободному сочетанию этого слова в этом значении с самыми разными предлогами. 
Кстати, в БАС приведены примеры сочетания власти только с предлогами в, под, к, у. Надеюсь, вы не станете утверждать, что это и есть "все фиксированные случаи литературного словоупотребления с предлогами" или что "власть" нельзя употреблять ни с одним из этих предлогов иначе, чем как в примерах из БАС (под властью чего-кого, прийти к власти, стоять у власти)?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это удивительное утверждение. В БАС имеется выражение "прийти к власти". Означает ли это, что "обращаться с вопросом к власти" - ненормативно? А "быть под властью" не позволяет "подразумевать под властью"? Выражение "брать на арапа" исключает возможность возлагать ответственность "на арапа"?
> 
> Видимо, в этом корень вашего разногласия с остальными участниками дискуссии, которым не удается вычитать у Солженицына этот смысл.
> 
> Бикерман говорит: «Русский человек никогда прежде не видал еврея у власти». Из контекста очевидно, что речь о евреях в органах власти ("Роза из Совнархоза", "уси жиды начальники!" и т.п.).
> Солженицын добавляет, что теперь же увидал на каждом шагу.
> Увидал где?
> Там, куда указывает Бикерман - у власти. К чему же могут относиться последующие эпитеты, как не к только что названому? Только к власти = органам управления.
> Вычитать здесь "во власти еврея"  вместо "еврея во власти" не позволяет ни ситуативный, ни вербальный контекст.
> 
> Само же выражение *во власти = в органах* *управления *возможно благодаря свободному сочетанию этого слова в этом значении с самыми разными предлогами.
> Кстати, в БАС приведены примеры сочетания власти только с предлогами в, под, к, у. Надеюсь, вы не станете утверждать, что это и есть "все фиксированные случаи литературного словоупотребления с предлогами" или что "власть" нельзя употреблять ни с одним из этих предлогов иначе, чем как в примерах из БАС (под властью чего-кого, прийти к власти, стоять у власти)?


В БАС есть и предлоги (предлог «над» вы пропустили), и беспредложное употребление в разных сочетаниях, но все примеры словосочетаний, помеченные ромбиком, относятся к зафиксированному переносному употреблению, составляющему лексическую норму русского языка (иначе говоря, нормы словоупотребления, связанные с осмыслением правильности, точности и уместности слова в контексте), ради которой и составлялся словарь. Любое ненормированное (свободное) употребление, будучи естественным, не должно противоречить нормативному или занимать его место, зафиксированное в словарях.

В отношении характера дискуссии приходится констатировать, что не имея достойных аргументов, вы искажаете сказанное оппонентом и передёргиваете его доводы, придумывая на ходу теорию «свободного сочетания с предлогами» или уводя дискуссию в сторону. Если вы хотите обсудить «арапа», пожалуйста, откройте новую тему.

В начале пассажа Бикерманом сказано про еврея «у власти», что является нормативным употреблением, проверяемым по словарю. Но субъектом является «русский человек», о котором продолжает говорить уже Солженицын, хотя и опускает и подлежащее, и сказуемое, и дополнения в дальнейшем. Таков авторский стиль, характер быстрого живого мышления, породивший десятки тем обсуждения на этом форуме. Игнорируя этот стиль, вы получаете иную интерпретацию. Прочтение же с учётом стиля и нормативного употребления лексики может быть таково: «Теперь же (русский человек) увидал (еврея) на каждом шагу и (оказался) во власти (еврея) жестокой и неограниченной».

Вот и всё, что я хочу сказать по существу. На отдельной ноте: вам, вероятно, было бы интересным внимательно прочитать  «Двести лет вместе» целиком (и проверить все именные ссылки в полном объёме), проникнуться духом этого сочинения, пропитавшись им, как в шкуре автора, чтобы лучше понять КАК пишет автор на всём протяжении и что оставляет за кадром (а он оставляет гораздо больше, чем пишет на бумаге) для додумывания в его собственном стиле), а не только следить за развитием сюжета по форумным темам, поднимающим наиболее трудные случаи, связанные с искренним непониманием написанного.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Прочтение же с учётом стиля и нормативного употребления лексики может быть таково


Ни один носитель языка из присутствующих в теме с вашей трактовкой не согласен, что как бы намекает.


Rosett said:


> все примеры словосочетаний, помеченные ромбиком, относятся к зафиксированному переносному употреблению, составляющему лексическую норму русского языка


Из того, что _находиться во власти_ помечено ромбиком с объяснением значения, не следует, что у этого словосочетания может быть только это значение.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Любое ненормированное (свободное) употребление... не должно... занимать его место, зафиксированное в словарях.


Ваша точка зрения понятна. Среди участников дискуссии не нашлось других ее сторонников, противоречит она и материалам Национального корпуса. Это, конечно, не является ее строгим опровержением, однако, похоже, все имеющиеся аргументы уже высказаны, так что продолжать дискуссию вряд ли имеет смысл.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это, конечно, не является ее строгим опровержением, однако, похоже, все имеющиеся аргументы уже высказаны, так что продолжать дискуссию вряд ли имеет смысл.


Не имеет смысла продолжать дискуссию.

Следует, однако, помнить, что даже вопросы о свободе словоупотребления не решаются в лингвистике демократическим большинством, тем более, если большинство, судя по нестройным репликам на форуме, данное произведение Солженицына либо вовсе не читало, либо обходилось цитатами ad hoc.

В общем, можно всем пожелать изучить на досуге «Двести лет вместе» от корки до корки, чтобы прояснить для себя упущенное за время развития сюжета на форуме и подготовиться к дальнейшему. Лидирующий @pimlicodude, например, уже находится ближе к концу, чем к началу.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Из того, что _находиться во власти_ помечено ромбиком с объяснением значения, не следует, что у этого словосочетания может быть только это значение.


Собственно, всё обсуждение и вращается вокруг этого - может или не может. И для ответа на этот общий вопрос достаточно полистать любой толковый словарь и вовсе не обязательно "проникаться духом" какого-либо текста (и без того, впрочем, знакомого большинству образованных носителей русского языка).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> всё обсуждение и вращается вокруг этого - может или не может.


Раз все сводится к ромбику, для опровержения утверждения "может быть только это значение" достаточно найти один-единственный пример, когда значение после ромбика не является единственным для словосочетания. Открываем Ожегова на произвольной странице - у меня получилось на "ЕМК-ЕВА" (на этом развороте, кстати, присутствует статья "Евреи" - как в анекдоте: "и здесь они"). В статье "Египтяне" видим за ромбиком словосочетание "египетская работа" - со значением "крайне тяжкая". Наверное, не нужно доказывать, что не все сувениры, привезенные из Египта, являются результатом "крайне тяжкой" работы (не говоря уже о том, что "крайне тяжкая" - это про процесс, не про результат)?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> даже вопросы о свободе словоупотребления не решаются в лингвистике демократическим большинством


Именно демократическим большинством и решаются. И поэтому, например, носителю современного русского языка без соответствующего образования непонятно в оригинале "Слово о полку Игореве", а отдельные его места - остаются темными и для ученых-лингвистов.


----------

